# Merlin Titanium 1992



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

1992 Merlin Titanium - 15 inch 

After seeing all the nice builds in person and on this site, I decided it was time to build one myself. This is my first build. 

I always wanted a titanium bike and the one I wanted was a Merlin. So I decided to get a nice frame and build it up using as many period and NOS parts as possible. 

Looking around for quite a while I decided on the route I was going to take. Once settled and pictured in my mind I set about trying to collect the bits. It took me the good part of 2 years to get everything. 

It also took 3 frames before I was happy with what I had. The first one was a 18 inch and arrived poorly packed and had a small dent in it. That one was cancelled. The next one was a nearly NOS frame 16 inch that was absolutely beautiful but ended up being too big for me. (Side Note - I can’t figure why this frame felt too big for me because the bike I have been riding for over 21 years is a 1989 Ritchey Super Comp that is 19 inches and it fits me very well.) Any thoughts on why that is so? (I am trying to sell that 16 inch Merlin bike and/or frame, contact me if interested). Third time lucky by chance, I bought a 15 inch complete bike intending that to be for my wife. But once I tried the fit on the larger frame and it didn’t feel right I then tried the smaller one (this one) and it fit very nicely. So finally I was sorted with a nice frame. 

Specifications: 

> Frame: Merlin Titanium 1992 – 15 inches - Used
> Fork: Ritchey Logic – Black Chrome Finish – NOS
> Rims: Araya – RM 20 – Black Finished - NOS
> Hubs: Shimano Deore XT- M730 – Black – 135mm Rear 100mm Front - NOS
> Skewers: Shimano Deore XT - NOS
> Spokes: DT Stainless - Double Butted – New
> Tires: Ritchey Mega Bite Z Max 1.9 - Folding - NOS
> Pedals: Shimano Deore XT – M735 - NOS
> Crank: Shimano Deore XT – M730 – 170mm – Black - NOS
> Chain: Shimano Hyperglide – HG90 - NOS
> Rear Cogs: Shimano 7 speed ( 12-28 ) Hyperglide – HG90 - NOS
> Bottom Bracket: WTB Grease Guard – 123mm Phil Wood Titanium - New
> Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT – M735 – 31.8mm - NOS
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT – M735 – Short Cage – NOS
> Shifters: Shimano Deore XT – M732 – NOS
> Handlebars: Merlin Titanium – Used
> Grips: Grab On - NOS
> Stem: Ibis Titanium – 1inch x 120mm 10 degree rise - Used (was a 135mm with no rise)
> Headset: Shimano Deore XT – M735 – 1 inch – NOS
> Brake Set: Shimano Deore XT – M732 – Cantilevers - Black – NOS 
> Brake Levers: Shimano Deore XT SLR – M732 - 2 finger – NOS
> Saddle: Selle – Italia Flite Titanium - NOS
> Seat Post: Syncros - Hardcore Aluminum – 27.2mm – Black – NOS
> Seat Clamp: Shimano Deore XT - M730 - NOS
> Color: Titanium Natural
> Size: Seat Tube - CTC -15 Inch

The second photo shows the exploded view of the frame and the collection of parts that were used on the bike. NOTE: The frame shown in that photo is the larger one that I did not use and obviously the BB was not needed.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That is a very clean build - love those black 730 cranks. Stem looks a little out of proportion - are you a "short legs - long torso" person?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

WoW!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

More photos showing details.

Yes I am a bit short on the legs and have a longer torso.The overall top length is about the same as my Ritchey.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

You did a great job!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

A few more photos


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

The Ti with black components look is badass!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

That bike looks amazing. Great job.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Like the parts. stealthy.

Thanks for buying an ad! 2 years to gather parts. That's dedication. Good job, R!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*I wouldn't change a thing.....*

except the size.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sexy. very very cool build.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Man, that is a nice looking bike! I admire your patience in getting that build together. Every bit is just right!

Except ... _<I am sorry, but I must say it>_ ... *Biopace?* Ehh .... how you like the Biopace? I never cared for it. It would be absolutely 100% period correct to yank those ovals and put on some SR's or Specialized rings. No one could fault you.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I love a good Merlin, and that one is sweet. Nice build, love those cranks, somehow, even the Biopace is forgivable.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, one of my new favorites!


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Bravo sir.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow,
Great project. That looks too nice to ride. 
Enjoy,
T


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

After a few rides this weekend. I decided to try a different stem so I changed it (still an Ibis Ti) but 120mm with a 10 degree rise to it. I like the ride better. It could be because it matches the set up I have had for 21 years on my Ritchey (see photo) which feels very nice.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> After a few rides this weekend. I decided to try a different stem so I changed it (still an Ibis Ti) but 120mm with a 10 degree rise to it. I like the ride better. It could be because it matches the set up I have had for 21 years on my Ritchey (see photo) which feels very nice.


Damn, those are both super nice.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, great looking bikes both!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Very, very nice! Love the early 1990s Merlin mountain bikes (I have a soft spot for the Extralight road bikes too). Merlin had some really talented people that were (and still are) the base of the Boston biking scene.


----------



## JJY (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes... Nice build but I keep staring at the cool bike stand holding up the Ritchey. Did you need a Department of Defense clearance to get that? It Looks like you yanked it off a wing at Lockheed Martin Skunk Works assembly line. Need a picture of the other side so I can bend a few up too. -

-John Y.


----------



## serottagaz (Mar 17, 2011)

yummy


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Love both bikes. Nothing like a good rigid mtn. bike. Did you sell the 16in?


----------



## jerrysneck (Nov 23, 2008)

super sweet! where did u find black 730 cranks, if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

serottagaz said:


> yummy


Hey thanks for that. It was my go to rider until something else came along fairly recently.  I still ride it a lot..



colker1 said:


> Love both bikes. Nothing like a good rigid mtn. bike. Did you sell the 16in?


I like both of these bikes a lot. They feel good to me in varying conditions.

No the 16 inch frame and fork is hanging on a rack waiting for a taller owner to buy it. 



jerrysneck said:


> super sweet! where did u find black 730 cranks, if u don't mind me asking?


Thanks! Those cranks are less common than the silver anodized ones but do come up for sale sometimes on the big auction site. I haven't looked for or seen any in a while.


----------

